

Show HN: My first website: A story sharing website for cubicle workers - yotery

http://mycubiclesucks.com<p>It's the first website I've created. I know it doesn't really solve any problems but it's just for fun.  
I used to work in a cubicle and always had stories I wanted to share about the funny things that happened. Hopefully you guys enjoy it.<p>PS I'm working out some of the bugs in IE but if you see others, just let me know.  
Also, I just released it today so there's barely any content. Feel free to post your own.  
Thanks!
======
warwick
Looks like a good start. Almost everyone I know who works in a cubicle enjoys
talking about how much they hate it.

Good call on allowing stories to be submitted without logging in. You might
want to add an image uploader, but I assume it's on the list somewhere.

One thing I don't see is _why_ someone should register on the site. Does it
convey any benefits? If so, they're not listed anywhere.

~~~
yotery
Thanks for the feedback! Yup the image upload is next on the list.

Yeah, right now there isn't much difference between a registered and anonymous
user. One thing it does though is save your stories you submit and allows you
to comment. It's mainly just for additional features that I might add in the
future. I'm considering opening comments open to anonymous users as well but
there's some spam protection things that I'll have to work out first.

~~~
mailarchis
You can try out existing comments solutions like disqus, just an idea

------
jrockway
My cubicle is awesome: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KyhLSWlfNQ>

But anyway, if you are starting a site like this, pre-populate it before
announcing it. The picture of your phone is OK, but the office space quote
just made me roll my eyes. Hire a writer, if you must ;)

~~~
yotery
I acknowledged the quote in the comments. I just put it there so it wasn't
blank.

And I didn't know it was acceptable to fake user generated content o.O

~~~
jrockway
_And I didn't know it was acceptable to fake user generated content o.O_

Reddit got started this way. The founders submitted a bunch of links under
random names so the site looked larger than it is. Then real people started
submitting, because "hey look at all of these people submitting stuff!"

------
yotery
<http://mycubiclesucks.com>

------
ismaelsow
Otherwise, the design seems OK. Maybe you could emulating the mechanics inside
FML(www.fmylife.com), and yes, you really need to pre-populate the site.

